
NY antibody study estimates 13.9% of residents positive, Gov. Cuomo says - cm2187
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/23/new-york-antibody-study-estimates-13point9percent-of-residents-have-had-the-coronavirus-cuomo-says.html
======
gok
And to clarify, that 13.9% of New York _state_ residents. In the city it's
surely higher.

------
cm2187
Another datapoint implying the death rate is around 0.5%.

